# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Charting & Pivots >  >  Pivot table from two seperate Pivot Table

## subodhsapkota

Hi All,

I have two tables.

I table is for the project cost 

Another is for the project budget.

I have done a pivot with the code vs the total cost.

Is there any way I can now have this pivot also show me the corresponding budget values as well.

Thanks in advance.

----------


## dflak

A little bit of a "two-step" here. First, I converted the data ranges into Excel Tables, mainly because tables "know" how big they are so you can add data and not change any of the formulas.

On the cost sheet, I added a helper column with the formula: =VLOOKUP([@Code],Table_Budget,6,FALSE)/COUNTIF([Code],[@Code]) what this computes is that record's "share" of the budget.

From there, it was a simple pivot table to add up the pieces by code. The helper column may be hidden if desired.

----------


## subodhsapkota

Sounds good.

But seems that you have not attached the correct spreadsheet. :Confused:

----------


## dflak

Looks OK to me. The new pivot table is on sheet 1.

----------


## subodhsapkota

It really works.

Thanks.

----------

